# Snake gets cat - Picture Warning



## alexbee (Dec 11, 2015)

We all see these news stories of cats killing snakes and saving the day.. Then you get your crazy cat people defending the feral animals... here is a pic that will really get them going


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 11, 2015)

About time...

That is one sexy scrub though!

I really wanna post it on every cat website ever


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 11, 2015)

Doesn't matter what sort of animal it is, it's unfortunate that the OP thinks this is a fun photo. At best you should just shrug and move on. I'm not a cat lover by any means (I like individual cats, but of course, as a species they shouldn't be here). Cat lovers are entitled to their choice of pet, just as you are, and this probably caused the owners considerable distress - do you get some sort of spiteful pleasure from that? Don't get all high and mighty just because you like native animals.

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 11, 2015)

Apologies Jamie,

I do love animals, I just ****** at the ferals... I'm probably not in the mood to be commenting these things as I heard about some annoying stuff about caravan parks building on one of the last ACT pops of delma impar... I'm sorry if I sounded like a jerk.

Bredli


----------



## HiramAbiff (Dec 11, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> Doesn't matter what sort of animal it is, it's unfortunate that the OP thinks this is a fun photo. At best you should just shrug and move on. I'm not a cat lover by any means (I like individual cats, but of course, as a species they shouldn't be here). Cat lovers are entitled to their choice of pet, just as you are, and this probably caused the owners considerable distress - do you get some sort of spiteful pleasure from that? Don't get all high and mighty just because you like native animals.
> 
> Jamie



Easy way to fix it, don't let your cats outside. 
It's hard for me to fathom how someone can sympathise with the cat when they have caused so much destruction.


----------



## Burgo89 (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh no, here we go again


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 11, 2015)

HiramAbiff said:


> Easy way to fix it, don't let your cats outside.
> It's hard for me to fathom how someone can sympathise with the cat when they have caused so much destruction.



Of course I agree that cats should be kept indoors to make the most of the bad situation - their existence already in this country. But I know nothing of the circumstances of this animal or how it was managed, or the events surrounding its death. It could have even been a staged shot with a roadkill for all I know... In my post, I didn't "sympathise" with the cat, I was suggesting that it may have been someone's pet, and its demise may have caused its owner some distress. It could, of course, have been owned by some bogan who got a kick out of seeing it killed by the snake, we may never know. (I seem to remember this photo from years ago, so it may be quite an old pic). Well-managed cats can be quite delightful pets, but as you say, but they absolutely have no place outside. This one has paid the ultimate price, but if it was a free-ranging animal, then that's probably not a bad thing.

I've seen threads here in the past ignite into Cronulla lynch mob-like hatred for cat owners, and I have to say that poor management of pet cats is probably more common that the opposite, but I do respect the right of someone to choose a cat as a pet as long as it is confined or closely monitored if it's outside.

Jamie


----------



## alexbee (Dec 11, 2015)

Jamie I think you have taken this a little too seriously.. I think its great our native animals removing the feral animals for once.. As soon as a cat can walk outside unsupervised i could that as feral..

- - - Updated - - -

haha i know right.. The cat people love hearing about a cat killing a snake.. show them that pic and they lose their *******



BredliFreak said:


> About time...
> 
> That is one sexy scrub though!
> 
> I really wanna post it on every cat website ever


----------



## Snapped (Dec 11, 2015)

I don't think any animal lover wants to see pics of dead animals, no matter the species.

It's in poor taste.

I have cats, I have snakes, I have dogs....I'm a responsible owner of all of them. My cats have an outdoor enclosure, but are mainly indoors by choice, free roaming has never been an option,for their own safety as well as the wildlife.

I don't believe cats should be allowed to roam and kill wildlife indiscriminately either, but I sure as heck won't be rejoicing and laughing at that photo. Not funny at all.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 11, 2015)

alexbee said:


> Jamie I think you have taken this a little too seriously.. I think its great our native animals removing the feral animals for once.. As soon as a cat can walk outside unsupervised i could that as feral..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> haha i know right.. The cat people love hearing about a cat killing a snake.. show them that pic and they lose their *******



I probably need to separate the sentiment I was trying to express from the incident in the photos, and it did cross my mind that it's a win for a native animal against a feral for once . I was, I guess, suggesting as Snapped has pointed out, that some may be a bit distressed by that photo, and I've seen in the past how reptile keepers, on this site and others, take the moral high ground and slam all cats and their keepers. Reptile keepers are NOT doing wild reptiles any great service by keeping their captive-bred charges in cages, so they have no claim to the moral high-ground as pet keepers, but it's a bandwagon they're all too ready to jump on. Feral cats are a curse on this country, no doubt, and surely it is better that we keep native animals in preference to exotics like cats & dogs, but that's a different discussion.

Jamie


----------



## Herpo (Dec 13, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> I probably need to separate the sentiment I was trying to express from the incident in the photos, and it did cross my mind that it's a win for a native animal against a feral for once . I was, I guess, suggesting as Snapped has pointed out, that some may be a bit distressed by that photo, and I've seen in the past how reptile keepers, on this site and others, take the moral high ground and slam all cats and their keepers. Reptile keepers are NOT doing wild reptiles any great service by keeping their captive-bred charges in cages, so they have no claim to the moral high-ground as pet keepers, but it's a bandwagon they're all too ready to jump on. Feral cats are a curse on this country, no doubt, and surely it is better that we keep native animals in preference to exotics like cats & dogs, but that's a different discussion.
> 
> Jamie


It IS quite distressing to see. I love cats and snakes, and all animals for that matter, but I understand that they do cause damage to our native environment and that that is a problem. While I don't like it, it has to be done. My friend's uncle frequently goes out shooting feral cats. I'm reiterating what has already been said, but what really ticks me off is that someone can see this and laugh. There is nothing even mildly amusing.

@Hiramabif, your statement shows quite a bit of flippancy as to the point of being an animal lover. I would sympathise with feral cats for the simple fact that they are out in the wild because of their owner not taking the appropriate measures to ensure otherwise. Feral cats merely feed on native animals to survive, and have no intention of harming the natural balance of things.

Having said that, I understand they have to be controlled and stopped out in the wild. I just wish there was a solution short of killing them and taking pleasure in images as dark as these.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 13, 2015)

Scratch one free roaming murderous cat .... only 20 million more to go.

Absolutely zero sympathy for that cat's owners, had they been good cat owners and kept it inside or in an escape proof run , it would never have been killed by that snake. Their fault entirely . This happened because they are stupid.


----------



## Herpo (Dec 13, 2015)

My sympathy was towards the cat, not the owners.


----------



## Dopamel (Dec 13, 2015)

wow thats harsh, poor cat. Thats how nature works though...and OP had a warning on the post description so I give no sympathy towards anyone getting upset with this post :T


----------



## Snapped (Dec 13, 2015)

It's a forum, members can comment on anything they want to, picture warning or not, we are all entitled to our opinions on it.


----------



## Herpo (Dec 13, 2015)

And we weren't picking up on the picture, rather the OP's obvious enjoyment of the image and of gloating to cat owners. Like a viking walking around with a rival's head on his spear, parading in that rivals village.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree, it's nature, it happens, the owners are obviously idiots but there isn't a need to gloat about things dying...

Cane toads and politicians, however are another matter...


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 13, 2015)

Herpo said:


> And we weren't picking up on the picture, rather the OP's obvious enjoyment of the image and of gloating to cat owners. Like a viking walking around with a rival's head on his spear, parading in that rivals village.


that's an idea , have a bounty placed on ALL free roaming cats , payment per cat's head. Wonder how many cat owners would let puss roam free then ?


----------



## hulloosenator (Dec 14, 2015)

I made a trap ........ Use a tin of tuna as bait ...... I have caught dozens of cats around my house , then I take the trap up to the local RSPCA. They remove it , scan for a microchip and contact the owners and fine them ......$120 I think it is , when they pick them up. I have caught the same one several times - that's how stupid the owners are. The ones not microchipped don't return ..... Again , stupid owners.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 14, 2015)

Genius, but shouldn't the fee be higher for repeat offenders? People like that don't deserve to own a cat, or any animal for a fact.

RSPCA, hey? Tried to take away your herps yet?


----------



## Ryan-James (Dec 14, 2015)

The OP done the right thing by offering a picture warning, but which comments could be interpreted as gloating?
I agree the pic would be extremely confronting to those that live a suburban existance, obviously these same ppl have no issues digging through a freezer full of pet/domestic rats and mice that were killed en masse simply to feed pet reptiles.
This to me is a reality of life, not nice to see but it is how it is, I wouldnt mind betting that as observant as cats are, it probably would have seen the snake first and stalked in on it


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 14, 2015)

hulloosenator said:


> I made a trap ........ Use a tin of tuna as bait ...... I have caught dozens of cats around my house , then I take the trap up to the local RSPCA. They remove it , scan for a microchip and contact the owners and fine them ......$120 I think it is , when they pick them up. I have caught the same one several times - that's how stupid the owners are. The ones not microchipped don't return ..... Again , stupid owners.



Last thing I'd want is cat crap and p*** all through my car and it's too much bother to personally drive it 30mins to the nearest RSPCA depot IMO only to give the owner if they can find them a slap on the wrist and token fine and then give the cat back to them. 

I bought a trap (they are pretty cheap to buy, and it's a better proposition than hiring one), and in 2 days I caught 2 cats, the one from nextdoor which was taken away by the council ranger, found to be unregistered, unchipped, and no collar, and unfortunately they saw the ranger take puss away and it was back a few hours later, and the dad a lot poorer after having received fines for the no registration, no chip and no collar, who promptly came over an banged on my front door and was extremely abusive and made threats. This didn't change their behaviour as next day the cat was back roaming free 24/7 but and I've been unable to catch it again. 
Hardly spoken to the man or his daughter (the cat's "owner") or his son, since that. I don't want or need to associate with them. These same people think my green strip and roadside parking in front of house is their private parking area - have even had the hide to tell me to move my car when I parked it at the curbside in front of my own home because "I had parked it so there no room for another car either end of my car" , abused me over that too and especially when I asked them to take their work truck off my green strip so it could be mowed ...... and when I reported their illegal dumping of house junk on my greenstrip and their illegal parking on my greenstrip. .... but this is another story for another day.
Only took 2 years for the cat to go away, daughter turned 18 and immediately dropped out of year 11 and left home to shack up with her boyfriend, took puss with her, hopefully it will never be back. Good ridence to it (and her).

Very next night I caught another cat, and this one was stealthfully disappeared. I no longer bother with the council ranger, I don't want the cats coming back.

Woudn't believe that someone actually came into my yard overnight one night and stole my cat trap from under my house (where it was set up and baited).

So now looking to put some plants that are repellent or even better toxic to cats into my garden as I've seen a few new cats hanging about in my yard and have found more dead birds and lizards and even a dead possum in my yard. 

I think the fine should be more like $1200 per offense and it should be an offence to let the cats roam free at any time of the day or night , if people insist on having cats they must be compelled to have them sterilised at 6 weeks old, and never be allowed to go outside except into a cat excape proof enclosure, if puss wants to poo, it does it in the litter in a corner somewhere in the house..


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 14, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> Last thing I'd want is cat crap and p*** all through my car and it's too much bother to personally drive it 30mins to the nearest RSPCA depot IMO only to give the owner if they can find them a slap on the wrist and token fine and then give the cat back to them.
> 
> I bought a trap (they are pretty cheap to buy, and it's a better proposition than hiring one), and in 2 days I caught 2 cats, the one from nextdoor which was taken away by the council ranger, found to be unregistered, unchipped, and no collar, and unfortunately they saw the ranger take puss away and it was back a few hours later, and the dad a lot poorer after having received fines for the no registration, no chip and no collar, who promptly came over an banged on my front door and was extremely abusive and made threats. This didn't change their behaviour as next day the cat was back roaming free 24/7 but and I've been unable to catch it again.
> Hardly spoken to the man or his daughter (the cat's "owner") or his son, since that. I don't want or need to associate with them. These same people think my green strip and roadside parking in front of house is their private parking area - have even had the hide to tell me to move my car when I parked it at the curbside in front of my own home because "I had parked it so there no room for another car either end of my car" , abused me over that too and especially when I asked them to take their work truck off my green strip so it could be mowed ...... and when I reported their illegal dumping of house junk on my greenstrip and their illegal parking on my greenstrip. .... but this is another story for another day.
> ...



Set up a camera trap as well as a cat trap. That way I can check all comings and goings in my back yard.

I think I've posted the following video before, but its still a good way of conditioning cats to stay off your property. Still, just catching them and calling the ranger to pick them up is easy enough. The owners soon get sick of their animal costing them money.

[video]https://youtu.be/uIbkLjjlMV8[/video]


----------



## Herpo (Dec 14, 2015)

Ryan-James said:


> The OP done the right thing by offering a picture warning, but which comments could be interpreted as gloating?
> I agree the pic would be extremely confronting to those that live a suburban existance, obviously these same ppl have no issues digging through a freezer full of pet/domestic rats and mice that were killed en masse simply to feed pet reptiles.
> This to me is a reality of life, not nice to see but it is how it is, I wouldnt mind betting that as observant as cats are, it probably would have seen the snake first and stalked in on it


Wan't really gloating, so much as having a go at people. Warning or not, the pic was confrontational, and I would have had no problem seeing it posted had it not been for the negative comments expressed towards the animals. I myself own a cat, and I can safely say they are wonderful creatures, and shouldn't be judged until you've owned one for enough years to properly know them. I have no problem with people not liking them from experience, but from pure ignorance is, to say the least, incredibly stupid.

And @kingo***obbys, I understand plants to repel cats, but something toxic to cats is a step too far. Not just morally, but legally. Point 15 of the NSW Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act 1979 says so. Here's the link; http://www5.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/nsw/consol_act/poctaa1979360/


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 14, 2015)

BrownHash said:


> Set up a camera trap as well as a cat trap. That way I can check all comings and goings in my back yard.
> 
> I think I've posted the following video before, but its still a good way of conditioning cats to stay off your property. Still, just catching them and calling the ranger to pick them up is easy enough. The owners soon get sick of their animal costing them money.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/uIbkLjjlMV8[/video]



a movement or ir based camera trap would walk pretty quickly here , too many sticky fingers in my area .... some live nextdoor I suspect as thieving suddenly started , after us living here for 25 yrs with only 2 instances of thievery, and then a surge when they moved in or very shortly afterwards .... ie fishing gear , tools, berry plants in huge pots, whiz bins, building materials , cat trap .

- - - Updated - - -



Herpo said:


> Wan't really gloating, so much as having a go at people. Warning or not, the pic was confrontational, and I would have had no problem seeing it posted had it not been for the negative comments expressed towards the animals. I myself own a cat, and I can safely say they are wonderful creatures, and shouldn't be judged until you've owned one for enough years to properly know them. I have no problem with people not liking them from experience, but from pure ignorance is, to say the least, incredibly stupid.
> 
> And @kingo***obbys, I understand plants to repel cats, but something toxic to cats is a step too far. Not just morally, but legally. Point 15 of the NSW Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act 1979 says so. Here's the link; http://www5.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/nsw/consol_act/poctaa1979360/



well if they kept their cats inside and out of my garden / yard their beloved cat would never get a chance to eat the plants if I find some and plant them , so I'd be doing nothing but growing plants which happen to be bad for cats. Not as if I'd be forcing these cats to nibble .

I'd rather shoot the cats or put down 1040 baits for the vermin, but this is not allowed unless you are on a farm.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 15, 2015)

Not really my cup of tea....

As much as I somewhat dislike cats and have lost some pets to them you can tell this one was a pet. 
I can't imagine what the cats owners would be thing/feeling


----------



## Herpo (Dec 15, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> Not really my cup of tea....
> 
> I can't imagine what the cats owners would be thing/feeling


Pretty mad. But some people just can't be reasoned with. I just think it's a sad day when "animal lovers" feel the urge to kill one of the creatures they supposedly love. But hey, they have their opinions, I'll have mine. No sense keeping this going, I know for a fact it won't end.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 15, 2015)

Well it appears we have separated the animal lovers and the herpist jihadis. 

Here is my 2 cents:

First off: Trapping is fine, it is a good initiative to have though killing isn't necessary. If you have a beef with the cats, talk to a mayor or MP or local council, or beef it up with the owners (IMO give them a strong warning and threat) because it is all their fault and they shouldn't be spared. 

Remember, some of these cats are people pets; they probably love it unconditionally and that is sure as hell hard to find these days, and the animal loves them back (given cat stereotypes this isn't a good example). Essentially think of it as one of your herps. You love them, they love you (a debate for another day) and you're all a big happy family until some jerk comes over and shoots them and gives you the finger, or someone takes them away and if you were a true herp keeper, you would and should be bawling your eyes out at least. Just remember, everything isn't herps and inverts you know.

Oh, true feral cats can get shot anyway, those things are terrible!

I suggest you take this two cents like its the bible


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 15, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> a movement or ir based camera trap would walk pretty quickly here , too many sticky fingers in my area .... some live nextdoor I suspect as thieving suddenly started , after us living here for 25 yrs with only 2 instances of thievery, and then a surge when they moved in or very shortly afterwards .... ie fishing gear , tools, berry plants in huge pots, whiz bins, building materials , cat trap .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



1080? The problem with cats, and it's one reason why broadacre control is so difficult in infested areas, is that they are rarely attracted to baits, although I believe there is a lot of work being done on making baits attractive to cats at the moment. 1080 is also a significant risk to other animals which have no immunity to this dangerously toxic chemical, especially dogs, and there is no treatment or antidote. Using poisons if you're in the suburbs can have significant and damaging "down the line" effects. Some native species, especially in south-west WA where the toxin is a natural component in some plant species, are highly resistant to 1080, but on this side of the country not so much.

Jamie


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 15, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> 1080? The problem with cats, and it's one reason why broadacre control is so difficult in infested areas, is that they are rarely attracted to baits, although I believe there is a lot of work being done on making baits attractive to cats at the moment. 1080 is also a significant risk to other animals which have no immunity to this dangerously toxic chemical, especially dogs, and there is no treatment or antidote. Using poisons if you're in the suburbs can have significant and damaging "down the line" effects. Some native species, especially in south-west WA where the toxin is a natural component in some plant species, are highly resistant to 1080, but on this side of the country not so much.
> 
> Jamie



My observation / experience is that you have SFA chance of catching the same cat twice in a trap unless it's starving. 
So calling in the council ranger / RSPCA or who ever deals with free - roaming and feral and stray cats (all the same problem IMO and ALL vermin) if the cat happens to be registered and chipped is a pointless exercise while the fines (if imposed on the owners) is a waste of time IF YOU WANT THE ANIMAL GONE.

You simply can not reason with most cat owners (the ones who let their cat roam day and night at will) as they don't give a toss what their cat does when it's outside. Best you can expect from these cretins is to be fogged off.

Yes I understand why you can't lay baits on your suburbian property.


----------



## alexbee (Jan 8, 2016)

Co2 could work... We do it with rats why not cats


----------



## CrazyNut (Jan 9, 2016)

Its a bit late to be spreading that photo around. Its already all over the web and has been for couple years now. There are many other instances of snakes killing cats some remarkably simillar to the situation ocuring in the photo, its nothing new.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jan 9, 2016)

alexbee said:


> Co2 could work... We do it with rats why not cats


 involves more expense than the mungrels are worth. Was thinking more along the lines a brick + heshian hag and bit of rope , and some deep water .


----------



## Herpo (Jan 9, 2016)

Why kill it? Why not take it to a shelter?


----------



## Wally (Jan 10, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> involves more expense than the mungrels are worth. Was thinking more along the lines a brick + heshian hag and bit of rope , and some deep water .



If you're too soft to kill something humanely remove yourself from the discussion.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jan 10, 2016)

done.


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 10, 2016)

Wasn't this thread closed?


----------



## Herpo (Jan 11, 2016)

No, that was my cat photo thread.


----------



## alexbee (Jan 11, 2016)

I dont agree with killing anything inhumanly..


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 11, 2016)

alexbee said:


> I dont agree with killing anything inhumanly..



This. 

Also, I don't agree with killing people's pets just because you have an issue with the way they keep them. 

If people have issues with cats being outdoors, they should LEGALLY rally against the current laws, rather than taking matters into their own hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaboon (Jan 11, 2016)

What bothers me most about the photo is not that it's graphic, just that it's old.


----------

